# What do you get, when you add...



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

...three teenage boys, a wire whisk, some steel wool, and matches?



















Some great growing up memories and some cool pics!
Of course they exercised the utmost caution and used appropriate safety equipment. NOT! They're teenage boys!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LMAO....we did this as kids too. Nice to see somethings never change. Should I send them the recipe for making bottle bombs in a 2 liter soda bottle??


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

aaaah! memories of youth, mischief and emergency room visits!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, apparently someone neglected my childhood mischief education

You could use those as 4th of July greeting cards:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Insane amount of sparks*



debbie5 said:


> Should I send them the recipe for making bottle bombs in a 2 liter soda bottle??


I'm sure one of them knows this! In the event they don't, it's all good.



the bloody chef said:


> aaaah! memories of youth, mischief and emergency room visits!!!!


Absolutley!



RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, apparently someone neglected my childhood mischief education
> 
> You could use those as 4th of July greeting cards:jol:


I know. Insane amount of sparks!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh boy! That is cool JD!
I've never done that before. And I've done some really fun yet dumb things as a kid. What's the procedure here?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

For all you who missed Boy and Girl Scouting as a kid: http://www.practicalsurvivor.com/firesteelwool


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What provided the rotation??? Human Power (arms flailing around?), or some kind of Motor.

Either way, GREAT PICS!. and Great fun. 

We used to throw water ballons at cars off a 20' cliff near my house. Good clean fun till one went in an open passenger window and.... Let's say the driver was just a little perterbed. I couldn't imagine doing ANYTHING Like that as an adult. But it sure made sense to us back then. I'm just thankful that nobody got hurt.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> For all you who missed Boy and Girl Scouting as a kid: http://www.practicalsurvivor.com/firesteelwool


 just watched the video...i knew you could use a spark or a match, but never knew that a simple d cell would do it! Ya' learn somethin' new everyday and now I know what I learnt today!:xbones:


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

the bloody chef said:


> just watched the video...i knew you could use a spark or a match, but never knew that a simple d cell would do it! Ya' learn somethin' new everyday and now I know what I learnt today!:xbones:


I obviously didn't learn the difference between pictures and videos!:xbones:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never seen that before, either. It looks really cool. Sparklers were about as wild as we got as children. Gobby, I thought when you were a kid, they were just discovering fire.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lunatic said:


> Oh boy! That is cool JD!
> I've never done that before. And I've done some really fun yet dumb things as a kid. What's the procedure here?


Chunk of steel wool goes into the basket of the whisk. Light it up. Tie a thin rope or heavy twine through the loop of the whisk handle and twirl it around. It doesn't last long and the pics show what the camera picks up. Your mileage will vary.



niblique71 said:


> What provided the rotation??? Human Power (arms flailing around?), or some kind of Motor.
> 
> Either way, GREAT PICS!. and Great fun.


Yup, twirl it around over your head! Fast!


----------

